# Levittown Open 2012



## Divineskulls (Jul 27, 2012)

It's been officially announced, so I figured I should post here, as well. 

http://union.cubingusa.com/levittownopen2012/index.php

The Levittown Open 2012 will take place in Levittown, PA on December 1, 2012.


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 27, 2012)

y u no be in levittown, new york

EDIT: I actually thought this was 4 hours away, but it turns out its as far as JSO.


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 27, 2012)

It's about time for a PA comp adjacent to NJ. It's an hour away from where I live in NJ, so this is good for me to go to.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2012)

Definitively going to this, thanks for having magics!!!!


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm trying to get a lot of my science fair stuff finished over the summer. If I can manage to get everything finished at least a week before the competition, I'll definitely come 

oh btw, I really like the events you have c:


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 9, 2012)

For those of you wondering why your name isn't on the registration list, I'm having some trouble with paypal. The problem SHOULD be resolved in a few days. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 9, 2012)

Guilty as charged! This is only about 20 minutes from my house. I am stunned there are no competitions in a city as big as Philly.


----------



## Kian (Aug 9, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Guilty as charged! This is only about 20 minutes from my house. I am stunned there are no competitions in a city as big as Philly.



There were once two in consecutive weeks when Stanley Wong was at Drexel and David Woner was at UPenn.


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Aug 9, 2012)

I might go to this. Too early to tell.


----------



## Bob (Aug 9, 2012)

Kian said:


> There were once two in consecutive weeks when Stanley Wong was at Drexel and David Woner was at UPenn.



But now they're both gone.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 9, 2012)

Bob said:


> But now they're both gone.



I was talking to Reid Flasinski at JSO, and he goes to Drexel. He was thinking about bringing the club back and having comps there.


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

Why am I always the last one to find out about competitions I might be delegating? :/


----------



## MirzaCubing (Aug 10, 2012)

Bob said:


> Why am I always the last one to find out about competitions I might be delegating? :/



He isn't completely sure he'll be doing this, but I'll tell him to email you and the others


----------



## Bob (Aug 10, 2012)

The earlier we know about it, the better. Tim and I filled the Fall 2012 by June. It's funny getting emails in July asking to host a competition and telling them the earliest we can do is 2013.

If he even thinks he's going to host it, he should let us know. I wouldn't be surprised if by September the earliest we can offer would be June or something.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Question: why are 5x5 and square-1 held as tentative events? They are on the schedule.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 20, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Question: why are 5x5 and square-1 held as tentative events? They are on the schedule.



Ooops, fixed.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

269 miles. I hope I can go. 1 day from my birthday! OH, BLD, Megaminx= win! 
Why is the venue a church? I hope the lighting is good.


----------



## Kian (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> 269 miles. I hope I can go. 1 day from my birthday! OH, BLD, Megaminx= win!
> Why is the venue a church? I hope the lighting is good.



What kind of a question is that? It's a church because that's the venue he found that best suited his needs.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Why is the venue a church?


Yeah, why does it matter? Any place that will allow that many teenagers into their space should be applauded.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> Yeah, why does it matter? Any place that will allow that many teenagers into their space should be applauded.



And anybody labels a diverse group of people with one word should not be applauded.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> And anybody labels a diverse group of people with one word should not be applauded.



You serious? That's not a label, it's a fact. Might as well get rid of words like adult, baby, toddler, American and woman too.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You serious? That's not a label, it's a fact. Might as well get rid of words like adult, baby, toddler, American and woman too.



If someone said "any place that would allow that many americans into their place should be applauded", what would you think? 

In hindsight, I should have said "anybody who judges such a diverse group of people based on their age should not be applauded."


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 20, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> "anybody who judges such a diverse group of people based on their age should not be applauded."



That's fair. That's why the church people should be applauded for not judging the teenagers.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 20, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> That's fair. That's why the church people should be applauded for not judging the teenagers.



Because judging people based on age shouldn't be the norm, I beg to differ.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 20, 2012)

The church holds concerts regularly in the fall, geared specifically for teens, most of the bands featured are actually made up of teenagers.

This thread, however, is not the place to be arguing about these things. Please try to keep discussion on topic. I don't want 3 pages of whether or not people discriminate based on age. Thank you.


----------



## Kian (Aug 21, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Because judging people based on age shouldn't be the norm, I beg to differ.



You are the most judgmental person on this forum. Stop.


----------



## Divineskulls (Aug 24, 2012)

I know there's still a while until competition day, but if you signed up on the website, but didn't pay, you are not fully registered. There are a few people that are registered but didn't pay. Tell me if you have any issues with the paypal not working. Thanks.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 27, 2012)

Kian said:


> You are the most judgmental person on this forum. Stop.



Thank you very much. I now see where my argument is flawed... ?


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 26, 2012)

If I go (which is pretty likely) here are my goals:

2x2: don't fail
3x3: don't make it to second round so i can help out
4x4: just meet the freakin' cutoff
5x5: succcessfully help scramble
3x3 OH: sub-25
3x3 BLD: sub-3 success
Magic: break nar single and smash my nar average
Master Magic: stop failing for crying out loud
Megaminx: sub-3 average and learn nick's skills
pyraminx: podium
square-1 sub-20 single
other goals: successfully help out


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait for this comp! Might not come for 3x3 though so I can get some sleep the night before.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Can't wait for this comp! Might not come for 3x3 though so I can get some sleep the night before.



gogogo national record 3BLD

Lol there should be big cubes blind.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 26, 2012)

I will help out too with the scrambling if I can.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 26, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> gogogo national record 3BLD
> 
> Lol there should be big cubes blind.


YES! big cubes bld!


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

You guys will just have to wait for Liberty Science Center.


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 26, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> You guys will just have to wait for Liberty Science Center.



Yeah, sorry guys, but if I have anything to say about it, any comp I have won't have big BLD.
:/


----------



## Noahaha (Sep 26, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Yeah, sorry guys, but if I have anything to say about it, any comp I have won't have big BLD.
> :/



Haha good. I need to stay focused on 3BLD that day. Then at Liberty Science Center I won't have to worry about 3BLD at all and I can worry about sub-9 4BLD and 5BLD success.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 26, 2012)

I was kinda joking about big cube blind, but whatever.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 26, 2012)

I shall be attending 2x2 lets go

Edit 

Hold the **** up

Only 1 round of 2x2 
I might pull a Haiyan


----------



## Bob (Sep 27, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Yeah, sorry guys, *but if I have anything to say about it*, any comp I have won't have big BLD.
> :/



Of course, since you are the organizer, you do have a bit of say about it.


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 27, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Yeah, sorry guys, but if I have anything to say about it, any comp I have won't have big BLD.
> :/


Why not? What's wrong with variety?


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 27, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> Why not? What's wrong with variety?



They are too much trouble to have at smaller comps. Only a handful of people ever do them at bigger ones, and I honestly can't see more than 3 people doing big BLD, if I had them. They take up too much time, and if I had them throughout the day, I don't think many people will be able to get their solves done. They just add stress on to judges and organizers.


Also, my event list and schedule are packed, in my opinion. So I'm not adding anything to this one. However, if I do have another one farther down the road(which depends on how this one goes), I might be able to be persuaded to do big BLD, if my event list is small. 

Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to clarify those things.


----------



## Bob (Sep 29, 2012)

Big BLD are already going to happen at LSC two weeks later. Don't really see the point of having it at Levittown. :shrug:


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 29, 2012)

Bob said:


> Big BLD are already going to happen at LSC two weeks later. Don't really see the point of having it at Levittown. :shrug:



That too.


----------



## cityzach (Oct 3, 2012)

Any idea as to what the megaminx cut off will be? I'm only going to sign up for it if I know I can make the cut off.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 3, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Any idea as to what the megaminx cut off will be? I'm only going to sign up for it if I know I can make the cut off.



What do you average on megaminx?


----------



## cityzach (Oct 3, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> What do you average on megaminx?



Not sure exactly, I think like sub 3:30.


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Not sure exactly, I think like sub 3:30.



I doubt that will be below the average cutoff. That's pretty high.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 3, 2012)

Nick told me it was 2:00 or 2:30. I don't exactly remember though


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking of having the hard cutoff at 4:00, and the soft cutoff at 2:30. But I think it's a little early for me to give a definite answer. I'll be starting to put the cutoffs on the website in the next few weeks.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I was thinking of having the hard cutoff at 4:00, and the soft cutoff at 2:30. But I think it's a little early for me to give a definite answer. I'll be starting to put the cutoffs on the website in the next few weeks.



Dang it, 2:30 is what I average on good days. Better practice...


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 7, 2012)

My brother will be doing just magics there.

What's the cutoff for 4x4?


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 7, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> My brother will be doing just magics there.
> 
> What's the cutoff for 4x4?



Probably 1:30 for an average.


Edit: Just updated the site with cutoffs. These are subject to change. I also fixed an error about OH. To clarify, There will only be one round of one handed. Sorry if this disappoints anyone. :/


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 8, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Probably 1:30 for an average.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just updated the site with cutoffs. These are subject to change. I also fixed an error about OH. To clarify, There will only be one round of one handed. Sorry if this disappoints anyone. :/




Dang, wasted all that time florian/konsta modding my 4x4 when I realized I could pass the cutoff...
I really suck at 5x5 and megaminx...


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 8, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> They are too much trouble to have at smaller comps. Only a handful of people ever do them at bigger ones, and I honestly can't see more than 3 people doing big BLD, if I had them. They take up too much time, and if I had them throughout the day, I don't think many people will be able to get their solves done. They just add stress on to judges and organizers.


The only thing that would need to be provided would be scrambles, and a scrambler. It's easy to find others to judge for you (or even a relative at the comp). As for time, the solves can be done anytime when competitors have free time.
I suppose it would add stress to the organizers if printing 6 scrambles is stressful.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 9, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> The only thing that would need to be provided would be scrambles, and a scrambler. It's easy to find others to judge for you (or even a relative at the comp). As for time, the solves can be done anytime when competitors have free time.
> I suppose it would add stress to the organizers if printing 6 scrambles is stressful.



I'm not dignifying this with a defending response. You're going to learn eventually that there are people that like to argue even more than you do, and when you do, I hope you'll realize how annoying and frustrating it is to converse with someone like you.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 9, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> The only thing that would need to be provided would be scrambles, and a scrambler. It's easy to find others to judge for you (or even a relative at the comp). As for time, the solves can be done anytime when competitors have free time.
> I suppose it would add stress to the organizers if printing 6 scrambles is stressful.



You'll just have to hold big BLD when you organize a competition then.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 9, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> I'm not dignifying this with a defending response.


By not objecting to my points, you must be conceding them. If you don't like big bld, just say so. There's really no reason to get hostile.


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 9, 2012)

drewsopchak said:


> By not objecting to my points, you must be conceding them. If you don't like big bld, just say so. There's really no reason to get hostile.



He already said that lol.


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 14, 2012)

Someone brought to my attention that I didn't mention something on the website, I'll add it now, but I just want to call it to everyone's attention. If you choose to pay at the door, registration will cost $15 dollars, as apposed to $10 if you were to pay online beforehand.

Also, if you wish to dodge paying this extra $5, please register AND PAY on the website. There are a lot of people who have registered but have not payed. If you don't pay, I'll have to assume that you might not come. Thanks.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 28, 2012)

NOOOOOOO orchestra attacks once again

i still might be able to go, just need to get things straightened out for my seating audition.

EDIT: Got things straightened out, I can go now.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

CubingUSA says that this competition is on 12/8, so that should probably be fixed.


----------



## Kian (Nov 10, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> CubingUSA says that this competition is on 12/8, so that should probably be fixed.



No, it doesn't. You just have trouble reading.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Kian said:


> No, it doesn't. You just have trouble reading.



HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL I'm pretty dumb


----------



## IanTheCuber (Nov 13, 2012)

There is a slim to none chance I will be here, but about an 80% chance to get to Carnegie Mellon. If someone would post a thread on that, cool.


----------



## Czery (Nov 14, 2012)

I actually might come to this competition. It really depends on school workload, which is can be really stressful these days.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 14, 2012)

Might be able to go. Have relatives near there. But it all really depends if my dad wants to make the five hour trip down to the comp...

I'll see.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just a question, how do I enter the middle name of someone's name? I need to enter my brother's name but his name is already taken (Justin). Justin Lin 2 would be a bit weird.

Also, I'm not doing 5x5 in an effort to help and also because there's a 1% chance I'll meet the cutoff anyway.

EDIT: Never mind, registered both of us. Can't wait for the comp!


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 18, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL I'm pretty dumb


lol why are you so bad at doing basic tasks?

anyway, I'm going. Should probably practice mega, sq-1 and 5x5...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 18, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> lol why are you so bad at doing basic tasks?



This. It's cool that you're going so you can tell me what to say to the people at the restaurant so that they'll give me food. Maybe you'll be able to find the bathroom for me too


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 23, 2012)

8 DAYS AWAY! 

GOALS:
2x2: Sub 5.5 average
3x3: Sub 20 average, comp PB single, make it to round two
4x4: Sub 1:10 average, make it to round two
OH: Sub 30 average, sub 25 single
5x5: Actually get to do an average, and if so have it be sub 2:30
Magic: Worse than my M. Magic Average
M. Magic: Better than my Magic average
Pyraminx: Relearn ELL, comp PBs
BLD: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll do a post like Noah's. 
Goals: 
3x3-sub 38 avg
BLD- even though I have never done 3BLD in competition, a sub-7 success

Edit: Master Magic- worst in the world


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 23, 2012)

I might as well do some goals, get them out of the way. 
3x3:sub-13/sub-15
Mega: sub-55/NAR(or sub-1, at least)
Pyra: Win :3 (maybe...)


----------



## cityzach (Nov 23, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: lol
3x3: Sub 10...?/Sub 13
4x4: Sub 48/Sub 54
5x5: Sub 1:50 avg
OH: idc
Pyraminx: Place hopefully, sub 5 single would be nice too
Magic: Place
Master Magic: Place
Square-1: lol


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 23, 2012)

Nick, you should do live results :3


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a tiny chance I wont be able to go.
Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 23, 2012)

MirzaCubing said:


> Nick, you should do live results :3



I know it's supposed to be easier, and people would like to have it, but I'd rather do my first comp without cubecomps.


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 24, 2012)

Goals:
2x2, magics - don't care
3x3 sub-14/sub-15
4x4 sub-1:10/sub1:20
5x5 sub-3 single woo!
OH: sub-35/sub-40
BLD: sub-2:30
Pyra: podium
Mega: make cutoff
Sq-1: sub-40 avg?

As long as it doesn't snow, I'll definitely be making the drive down there.


----------



## Kian (Nov 24, 2012)

I may have solved a twisty puzzle 2-5 times this month. I don't see any further "practice" happening, either. This should be ugly.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 24, 2012)

Kian said:


> I may have solved a twisty puzzle 2-5 times this month. I don't see any further "practice" happening, either. This should be ugly.



This, except I'll try to get in some


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 24, 2012)

Goals:
2x2-Sub 3
3x3- Sub 10/Sub 13
4x4 lol
OH- lol
Whatever else I'm signed up for-lol


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 24, 2012)

Goals:
2x2: sub 4
3x3: sub 19
4x4: sub 1:45
5x5: hahaha no. 
Oh: sub 1
Sq-1: dont pop


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 24, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 4
> 3x3: sub 19
> 4x4: sub 1:45
> ...



Lol that sq1 goal is what i'm really afraid of.

For me: add-on goal
If: Brian comes
Then: Get podium
Else: Win es qu 1


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh also, I'm looking to buy/ trade for any black cuboids, anything with gears, 4x4x4 mixup plus, and a face turning starminx. If you have, and are willing to sell/ trade, bring it to levittown. hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 24, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Oh also, I'm looking to buy/ trade for any black cuboids, anything with gears, 4x4x4 mixup plus, and a face turning starminx. If you have, and are willing to sell/ trade, bring it to levittown. hopefully we can work something out.



Oh, can I see your cubetwist sq1 you're selling there?

The psych sheet for sq1 looks good. Don't change it please.


----------



## Skullush (Nov 24, 2012)

2x2 - Don't care
3x3 - Don't care
4x4 - Sub-1
5x5 - Don't care
OH - Don't care
BLD - Sub-1;20 (basically, get back up to speed)
Mega - Sub-2
Pyra - Win (It's on, Nick)
Squ1 - Sub-30 I guess


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 24, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Oh, can I see your cubetwist sq1 you're selling there?


Sure.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 24, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Sure.



Don't forget my curvy copter. $20 right?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 24, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Don't forget my curvy copter. $20 right?


Yup!


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 24, 2012)

Registration closes in two days, make sure you register by then so we can have enough food for everyone!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 25, 2012)

So many people signed up who I haven't seen in a looong time.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 25, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Squ1 - Sub-30 I guess



Ambitious, considering you have an official 24 avg.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 25, 2012)

I thought I registered a few days ago, but my name is not showing up on the competitors list. I didn't pay online.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Nov 25, 2012)

acohen527 said:


> I thought I registered a few days ago, but my name is not showing up on the competitors list. I didn't pay online.



If you don't prepay your registration is considered incomplete, so you won't show up on the list and you'll have to pay a few dollars extra at the door.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 25, 2012)

Ok. Just wanted to make sure I'd still be able to compete. Thanks


----------



## Skullush (Nov 25, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Ambitious, considering you have an official 24 avg.



Those scrambles were dumb, I don't know how that happened


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 25, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Those scrambles were dumb, I don't know how that happened



Yeah the Princeton scrambles were super easy. I didn't get parity once, and I should have done much better than I did.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Yeah the Princeton scrambles were super easy. I didn't get parity once, and I should have done much better than I did.



Then how come my average still sucked? I got parity on like 3 of the 5 scrambles. 
I think this is what I get for liking magics.


My parents are complaining that they'll have nothing to do during the competition. Anything around Levittown worth going to?


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 27, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> My parents are complaining that they'll have nothing to do during the competition. Anything around Levittown worth going to?



There's the Oxford Valley Mall, and there's a movie threatre next to it. There's also Sesame Place. 


Also, registration ends tonight at 11:59, so if you haven't registered online, and plan to, do so soon.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks to this competition, I'm missing Hon Algebra II on Friday. <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought I registered, but my name never showed up, and now online registration is closed. I don't care about paying the extra $5, but can I still compete in as many events as I want if I register at the door?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Nov 27, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> I thought I registered, but my name never showed up, and now online registration is closed. I don't care about paying the extra $5, but can I still compete in as many events as I want if I register at the door?


Yes


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 27, 2012)

collinbxyz said:


> I thought I registered, but my name never showed up, and now online registration is closed. I don't care about paying the extra $5, but can I still compete in as many events as I want if I register at the door?



Yes, and you did register, you just didn't pay with paypal on the site.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 27, 2012)

Since magic is getting banned in 2013, can you sign me up for that too?


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Yes, and you did register, you just didn't pay with paypal on the site.



Alright, thanks. Sorry about that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 27, 2012)

Sucks I can't go to this... I've been doing almost nothing but mega recently too


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 27, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Sucks I can't go to this... I've been doing almost nothing but mega recently too



Sub-1 yet?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 27, 2012)

masterofthebass said:


> Sucks I can't go to this... I've been doing almost nothing but mega recently too



Whoop. 2x2 podium here I come.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 28, 2012)

Will be selling some stuff here, just come up to me if you're interested

Black QJ Pyraminx
Black mf8 Square-1 V2 (ball core)
White fully modded + adjustable core v-cube 6 
White v-cube 7
White v-cube 2
Black Lingyun v1
QJ skewb
QJ Super square-1
Shengshou 2x2


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 28, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Will be selling some stuff here, just come up to me if you're interested
> 
> Black QJ Pyraminx
> Black mf8 Square-1 V2 (ball core)
> ...



Lol isn't that the super square-1 I gave to you for free?


----------



## cityzach (Dec 1, 2012)

Despite the fact that I told my dad numerous times this comp is in Levittown PA, he still for some strange reason thought it was in Levittown Long Island :fp
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

Anyone else staying at the Mariott? If so, what time are you eating breakfast?


----------



## Skullush (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Anyone else staying at the Mariott? If so, what time are you eating breakfast?



Which Marriott? I'm at spring hill


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Which Marriott? I'm at spring hill



Yes!!! Let's have a meetup tonight lol.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Anyone else staying at the Mariott? If so, what time are you eating breakfast?


Hahah I'm too cheap for a hotel. I'm waking up at 5 o'clock and making the drive!


----------



## Skullush (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Yes!!! Let's have a meetup tonight lol.



Haha right now? Sure. In the main lobby thing?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Haha right now? Sure. In the main lobby thing?



We're in the car about 20 minutes away.


----------



## Skullush (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> We're in the car about 20 minutes away.



Ohhh okay. Let me know then


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 1, 2012)

5 AM  Guess I'll do some magic.


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

Skullush said:


> Ohhh okay. Let me know then



We're here.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 1, 2012)

bluecloe45 said:


> 5 AM  Guess I'll do some magic.



lolmagic


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> lolmagic


Just got it today, hadn't had one in like a year. 1.3 and proud


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2012)

No live results, right?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> No live results, right?



Nope X(


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 1, 2012)

Apparently 7.40 single and high 9 average by Kevin Costello


----------



## mitch1234 (Dec 1, 2012)

My hopes of ever catching him in 3x3 have pretty much been thrown in the garbage.


----------



## KCuber (Dec 1, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Apparently 7.40 single and high 9 average by Kevin Costello



Ended up being 10.05 average


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 1, 2012)

Has Megaminx happened yet?


----------



## acohen527 (Dec 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Has Megaminx happened yet?



Not yet. Will start in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Applecow (Dec 1, 2012)

if 3bld is done, could anybody post the results of the first three? especially noah's


----------



## MirzaCubing (Dec 1, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Has Megaminx happened yet?



Nick won with a 1:03.98 average and 58.40 single


----------



## cubingandjazz (Dec 1, 2012)

Anything happen in the magics?


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 1, 2012)

Applecow said:


> if 3bld is done, could anybody post the results of the first three? especially noah's



41.96 NR =)


----------



## Applecow (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## Ollie (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 41.96 NR =)



Go Noah!


----------



## A Leman (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 41.96 NR =)



Thank you. I really wanted that NR to go. It stuck around too long for an 18sec memo solve.

Congatz by the way

gogogo sub 40!


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 41.96 NR =)


Congrats Noah you deserved it .


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 41.96 NR =)



Congrats!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> 41.96 NR =)



I don't know how many times i could congratulate you.

2x2- i don't know what i got.
3x3-didn't make second round, but scrambled the cubes so quickly
4x4-SUB-1 SINGLE YES (53.xy)
Megaminx- whatever
Pyraminx- whatever
Square1- 16.72 AVERAGE   (24 in the world)
3BLD- 2:4x.xx time, epic fail popped blindsolve, will upload later)
3OH- whatever
Magic- 0.81 SINGLE   (but my average #fail)
Mmagic- broke my magic during practice solve, borrowed zach's and now my average is crap


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 2, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Square1- 16.72 AVERAGE   (24 in the world)


Thats sweet.
So yeah obviously Noah's NR was the highlight. It was a fun competition, and I'll see yall in a few weeks at Liberty Science Center!

P.S. For someone who averages 55 for OH, two sub-45's are pretty nuts.


----------



## Alpha91 (Dec 2, 2012)

Congrats!! I don't think I could ever do a blind solve 

This was my first ever competition, and I didn't really know too many people there, so I decided to get more involved in the cubing community, so hello cubing world! (Just a little intro, if anyone wanted to know)


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 2, 2012)

Alpha91 said:


> Congrats!! I don't think I could ever do a blind solve
> 
> This was my first ever competition, and I didn't really know too many people there, so I decided to get more involved in the cubing community, so hello cubing world! (Just a little intro, if anyone wanted to know)



Thanks! You should make a member introduction thread.

Blind solving is not so difficult once you learn how.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 2, 2012)

How the hell did I place in 3x3 or OH? Did everyone else fail even more than me?

Even though I already said this, congratz Noah!


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 4, 2012)

Results are up.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 4, 2012)

LOL my worst event is supposedly 3x3.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeahhhh I beat Andy!
In sq-1...


----------



## Alpha91 (Dec 8, 2012)

What forum thing should I post it in?? I don't want to put it in the wrong one and then be ridiculed for it, that's happened to me before on other forums...


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 8, 2012)

Alpha91 said:


> What forum thing should I post it in?? I don't want to put it in the wrong one and then be ridiculed for it, that's happened to me before on other forums...



There's a subforum called member introductions. Usually here people don't get ridiculed, but a mod just moves it.

Also, I knew what you were talking about since I was the one who suggested making an introduction, but in the future you should quote whatever post you're replying to by clicking the quote button under the post.


----------



## Alpha91 (Dec 8, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> There's a subforum called member introductions. Usually here people don't get ridiculed, but a mod just moves it.
> 
> Also, I knew what you were talking about since I was the one who suggested making an introduction, but in the future you should quote whatever post you're replying to by clicking the quote button under the post.



oh sorry, i didn't see that button


----------

